

R.I.P. Google Video - pointillistic
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2383839,00.asp

======
donofrip
Interesting. I am disappointed because while Youtube was blocked at the bank I
work at, I could still access some things relatively easily through google
video.

While I don't think Google would ever consider shuttering Youtube and moving
the content to google video, the idea of moving some of the longer videos from
Youtube and creating a separate type of video library through google video is
very interesting. There might be a market for this. It would be a place to
view difficult to find films and a place for aspiring artists to post their
work in a constructive forum.

I don't know if this is a sign of things to come under Page or not, but I hope
that the resources that are being freed up will be put to use on something
more exciting. Google's real worth, I believe, remains in the power of their
innovation. Google videos wasn't dynamic--it just was. Let's hope we see
something more exciting come out of this.

~~~
jonursenbach
Doesn't this already exist with Vimeo?

